# Leather clean and care?



## audisline (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi All

I am looking for recommendations for cleaning and then treating my black leather (actually half leather). I also wanted to ask what you all use for cleaning the alcantara?

Thanks


----------



## Le Smith (Apr 15, 2017)

audisline said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am looking for recommendations for cleaning and then treating my black leather (actually half leather). I also wanted to ask what you all use for cleaning the alcantara?
> 
> Thanks


 Take look in TT Stickies it's all there on interior info


----------



## jdevally (Jun 21, 2017)

I have a post above about using a clay bar on my TT as it felt like the car had never seen polish before.
The same could have been said about the black leather interior - I used the AUTO GLYM leather cleaner and then their Leather Care Balm and the seats have come up like new.
It only took about 45 minutes.


----------



## Le Smith (Apr 15, 2017)

jdevally said:


> I have a post above about using a clay bar on my TT as it felt like the car had never seen polish before.
> The same could have been said about the black leather interior - I used the AUTO GLYM leather cleaner and then their Leather Care Balm and the seats have come up like new.
> It only took about 45 minutes.


 I used Autoglymn on mine to Came up treat,easy to use. Easy on the pocket to my mate gave me complete kit.


----------



## Rich2508 (Aug 28, 2016)

For the leather a hot damp towel heated in the microwave in a bag for 90secs then laid on the leather for a couple of mins to warm and rehydrate it, followed by Dr Leather cleaner and a soft brush, wipe dirt away with the still warm towel and then move to the next section of leather, rinsing out the towel then in the microwave again.

Leaves the factory fresh satin finish.


----------



## audilover88 (May 5, 2017)

rich thanks for that mate..really worked on mine..could i ask that what kind of bag do u use as i used a microwave one lmao for a rustler burger know it sounds stupid..but jw where u buy the microwave bags..


----------

